# Tabellen Scrollen ?



## Da_CrUsHeR (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo an alle, 

ich hab hier in den foren schon gesucht, bin blos nicht fündig geworden.
und zwar:
Ich hab ne Tabelle .. und möchte aber eine zelle mit scroll balken versehen.
geht das überhaupt ?  
wär nett wenn mir da jemand helfen kann. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen chris


----------



## xxenon (3. Juni 2004)

Das geht mit <div> in Verbindung mit der CSS-Eigenschaft overflow.

Hatten wir schon unzählige Male hier.

z.B. http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials159231.html 
ist erst ein paar Tage alt.



Dieses Forum hat eine ausgezeichnete Suchfunktion und ich kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass du die benutzt hast ^^

Regards...


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2004)

*scroll.table*

hallo chris,

natürlich kannst du eine tabellenzelle scrollfähig gestalten:


<td>
<div style="overflow:auto;"> scroll-content starts here </div>
</td>


----------



## Da_CrUsHeR (5. Juni 2004)

Vielen vielen vielen vielen vielen dank :-D

ps: funktioniert


----------



## südpol (9. Juli 2004)

Hi!

genial! genau das habe ich gesucht! Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das ohne Frames geht! Super Anleitung!

DANKE!

P. S. geniales Board!


----------



## Jerinca (12. November 2004)

Hallo michaelsinterface!

Ich habe mir Dein Tutorial angeschaut und Deine Demo "mp3.playlist" ist genau das, was ich brauche! Es ist auch alles toll erklärt, sodaß ich es gleich bei mir reinfriemeln konnte!

Nun aber zu meinem Problem: Meine Tabelle wird dynamisch gefüllt, d.h., ich lese Daten aus einer Datenbank aus und fülle die Tabelle dann mit diesen Daten.

Und ich habe nun rausgefunden, daß ich DESWEGEN Dein Beispiel nicht bei mir anwenden kann!

Folgende Schleife steht um meine Tabelle herum:


```
<% while ((Repeat3__numRows-- != 0) && (!RecordsetRep.EOF)) { %> 

<div style="height:50px; width:600px; overflow:auto;">  // von Dir abgeguckt

<table width="100%" rules="all">

<tr>
INHALT: EINE TABELLENZEILE (tr), DIE DURCH DIE WHILE-SCHLEIFE SOLANGE 
WIEDERHOLT WIRD, BIS KEINE DATENSÄTZE MEHR DA SIND
</tr>

<% 
  Repeat3__index++; 
  RecordsetRep.MoveNext(); 
} 
%> 


  </table>

  </div> // von Dir abgeguckt
```
Wenn ich die Schleife rausnehme, funktioniert es so wie bei Dir, also so, wie es funktionieren soll! *Mit Schleife aber nicht!*

Bitte bitte kannst Du mir bei diesem Problem helfen?

Danke schonmal für Deine Mühen, Jerinca


----------



## HUBBLE (12. November 2004)

Naja, du musst den <DIV> und <TABLE>-Tag ja auch aus der Schleife rausnehmen!

HUBBLE***


----------



## Jerinca (12. November 2004)

OH MANN, DU BIST SO GEIL

(darf ich das überhaupt so schreiben   )

ES FUNKTIONIERT!

Das ist das Schreckliche am Programmieren: Es hängt doch fast immer nur an minimalen Kleinigkeiten  :suspekt: 

VIELEN, VIELEN DANK FÜR DIE SCHNELLE ANTWORT!

LG, Jerinca


----------



## ans meer (13. November 2004)

Ich hätte dann dazu auch noch eine Frage:
Ich hab ebenfalls das Tutorial von Michael genutzt, ist aber schon ein bisschen her. Das hat auch wunderbar funktioniert, bis auf eine Kleinigkeit: In Opera trat das Problem aus, dass manchmal, wenn ein Link ganz am Ende des Divs war und man mit der Maus darüber fuhr, dieser Link dann "weghüpfte" bzw. wieder so weit hochgescrollt wurde, dass der Link nicht mehr sichtbar war.
(Aus diesem Grund hab ich dann letztlich auch darauf verzichtet.)
Das war nicht im Internet Explorer und im Netscape, sondern ausschließlich in Opera der Fall. Hatte zufällig mal jemand ein ähnliches Problem und konnte das lösen?


----------

